# LLCubes Firecracker Speedcube idea



## Lazarus Holl (Jun 4, 2016)

I had an idea for a new speedcube and am looking for help. The basics of this cube is that im going for stability and anti popping, not exactly speed. My idea for the mechanism is this:

The corners are squares, and the centers are perfectly rounded. (Similar to the gans.)
However, the interesting idea that I had, was that the core had little handles on it that the edge pieces could glide across, however it would also hold the edge piece in place, to completely prevent popping. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Sion (Jun 4, 2016)

That actually sounds really unique, and can have potential. The only thing that i'm questioning is the corner cutting of the puzzle, and the structure of the internal mechanism itself. You might need to quite literally restructure the mechanism of the edge, and in a way of how the taiyan turned into the guhong v1 w/ torpedoes. maybe a prong mechanism at the base of the edge that hooks onto the core handle could help, but then to prevent popping at 45, you would need to add highly placed wings that would act as torpedoes.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 5, 2016)

Squared off corners almost completely eliminate popping as an issue, the "core handles" seem unnecessary. Also, the gans doesn't have perfectly round centers, that would make it unstable.


----------

